# Workaplopplopphobia!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Does anyone else suffer from workaplopplopphobia?

My gut is screwed up in two, due to the fact that the turtle has been nudging since about 9 o'clock this morning. There's no way I'm gonna rest my backside where someone elses has been.

Nothing worse that going down for the kill and finding that somebody has already warmed the seat for you, (especially somebody that you don't know and of the same sex!).

Think I could count, on one hand, the number of times I've had to let go at work in the last 20 years. Still only 3 minutes until I leave, 10 minutes til I get home and then I can release the beast on a nice cold seat.

Ahhh, bliss.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You probably have much more luxurious crapper than we have, ours is 200 metres away the other side of the marina. There is no front door on it so subsiquently in the stalls, each loo seat is freeeeeeezin !

But as I am not so full of $hit as you are, I rarely need to evacuate there.

:lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Use the disabled :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Does anyone else suffer from workaplopplopphobia?
> 
> My gut is screwed up in two, due to the fact that the turtle has been nudging since about 9 o'clock this morning. There's no way I'm gonna rest my backside where someone elses has been.
> 
> ...


You are shitbreak from American Pie, and I claim my Â£5. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck me ............I think I just gave birth!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So we can't say you are full of crap anymore? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You just did didn't ya? :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

to quote JampoTT

have you just given birth to a chocolate otter

:lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Think I could count, on one hand, the number of times I've had to let go at work in the last 20 years.


I've never ever let go at work, or at school for that matter. Somehow I've always managed to hold it for home, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bliss


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I held on to it once at school, for a bit longer than I should have, and walked home with a nice present for my Mum!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

_Now_ I understand your avatar Neil  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It all fits together nicely doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll shit anywhere me.

I guess it's because I was in the Scouts and we had to poo in fields, behind stone walls, in sheep pens, in latrine pits. I once had a crap out of tree for a bet.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> I once had a crap out of tree for a bet.


LMFAO! :lol:

Did you hit anyone with the gravity induced projectile?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> I once had a crap out of tree for a bet.


Sounds like a crap out of hell.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And I bet it was a right 'Meatloaf' too! :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Always do my pooing on company time [smiley=toilet.gif].

Saves a fortune in toilet paper as well. :roll: :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Always do my pooing on company time [smiley=toilet.gif].
> 
> Saves a fortune in toilet paper as well. :roll: :lol:


Our company solved that problem...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Reminds me of when I was small and my grandmother used to buy that shiny 'medicated' toiletpaper.

Fold that stuff up wrong and the pain would be indescribable [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

If you HAVE to go at work, do as I do and line the seat with toilet roll, after first wiping it dry incase someone has peed on it.

I detest dropping the kids off at the pool at work, but sometimes needs must.

Rogue


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It doesn't bother me doing it at work, because my employer kindly attaches a disinfectant spray to the wall of each cubicle so you can spray and disinfect everything before settling down.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Reminds me of when I was small and my grandmother used to buy that shiny 'medicated' toiletpaper.
> 
> Fold that stuff up wrong and the pain would be indescribable [smiley=oops.gif]


I remember that stuff, what was it called?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


IZAL toilet paper smooth as glass on one side and rough as number 6
sandpaper on the other


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll go anywhere too - you can always hover if your bovvered


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> I held on to it once at school, for a bit longer than I should have, and walked home with a nice present for my Mum!


Was it a bunch of flowers?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I also have no problem crapping at work, but it can be a bit off-putting when you enter the cubicle and someone has managed to shit on the seat [smiley=sick2.gif] and not bothered to clean up.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but that's Americans for ya. With arses as big as there's they probably struggle to aim through the hole!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just been (more like a choc. Hippo), that's wheat beer for you 

I have to share with another 3 but have a full time cleaner and I'm the only one with the key when I'm in.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Rogue said:


> If you HAVE to go at work, do as I do and line the seat with toilet roll, after first wiping it dry incase someone has peed on it.
> 
> Rogue


Got to say...I always used to get to the office early & use the ladies for a more pleasant dumping experience all round....ahhhhhhhh memories [smiley=toilet.gif] and for an extra twist.... :twisted:

Now a plop on a P & O ferry....impossiplopable!


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

I once had to crap in a building site toilet. It was like a scene from Trainspotting. In one of the 'traps' it looked like someone had exploded. There was crap up the wall and one boot left lying on the floor.

A nappy would be essential in that line of work.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

d246 said:


> I once had to crap in a building site toilet. It was like a scene from Trainspotting. In one of the 'traps' it looked like someone had exploded. There was crap up the wall and one boot left lying on the floor.
> 
> A nappy would be essential in that line of work.


Visiting a chemical toilet on a building site isn't for the weak of stomach  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

d246 said:


> I once had to crap in a building site toilet. It was like a scene from Trainspotting. In one of the 'traps' it looked like someone had exploded. There was crap up the wall and one boot left lying on the floor.


Fuck me. What a way to go, (literally!).


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

damnitsfast said:


> Got to say...I always used to get to the office early & use the ladies for a more pleasant dumping experience all round....ahhhhhhhh memories [smiley=toilet.gif] and for an extra twist.... :twisted:


I worked in Fife a couple of years ago, and was the only one in the building at night. I would use the ladies and to add a little confusion I would put the toilet seat up to get them wondering.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> d246 said:
> 
> 
> > I once had to crap in a building site toilet. It was like a scene from Trainspotting. In one of the 'traps' it looked like someone had exploded. There was crap up the wall and one boot left lying on the floor.
> ...


This is worse...


----------

